# Beat em up characters you have always pwned with and loved



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2010)

Blanka, Noob Saibot, Cervantes, Mitsurigu, Chun Li.

No man can test me with them characters. Detail here why you favour a particular character from each game. I like Cervantes cos he moves in a constant high guard mode. You can get Mitsurugi to do high guard but it is mad button mashing. Kilik is the fannies choice as his staff is well overpowered. Like Zangief who only has that one killer move that kills most of your life. Shit characters


----------



## kained&able (Feb 24, 2010)

Blanka, cervantes, rapheal,(untill they fucked with him in calibur 4), ryu, donkey kong(smash bros), astoroth, Fat joe(crack?)(def jam vendetta, clearly the best beat em up of all time!)

I loved doing asteroth vs knightmere with the ultra bling weapons on calibur 2 me and my mate could have some epic 5/6/7 minute rounds with each of us getting with in a hit of winning b4 the other turned it round and started recovering health again. I have lots of fun playing with him.

Loved blanka, had some sweet kick combos with him and the roll into bite into electric in the corner used to have people throwing down their joysticks in disgust. 

Rapheal was proper cheap with his quick upper jab thing but you could make him flow so nicely if you knew what you were doing, the button bashers choice though.

Cervantes just seems to have a really big move where ever i naturally chuck the control pad during combos, which is handy, he also has some great close down the gap type moves. Probably my favorite character ever.


dave


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 24, 2010)

Sarah Bryant in Virtua Fighter. Just being able to do the triple kick meant pretty much guaranteed arcade beatdown vs drunk students.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 24, 2010)

Liu Kang, Yoshimitsu and Link on the Gamecube version of Soul Calibur II.


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 24, 2010)

Eddy Gordo.


----------



## Fruitloop (Feb 25, 2010)

Spawn!


----------



## ajk (Feb 25, 2010)

Yoshimitsu, Lei.

Eddy is for ladies and button bashers.


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm shit at those sorts of games... but i've managed to pwn occasionally with Dhalsim and Voldo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

Stigmata said:


> I'm shit at those sorts of games... but i've managed to pwn occasionally with Dhalsim and Voldo.



Voldo is such a nonce


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 25, 2010)

You're a nonce


----------



## bmd (Feb 25, 2010)

You are.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 25, 2010)

fen_boy said:


> Liu Kang..... of Soul Calibur II.




He wasn't it it was he? He was mortal kombat
dave


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 25, 2010)

I have the hots for Sakura.
And the Roman blonde from Soul Blade.

But Nina from Tekken rocks the most.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 25, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Sarah Bryant in Virtua Fighter. Just being able to do the triple kick meant pretty much guaranteed arcade beatdown vs drunk students.



Unfortunately, if you are up against somebody who knows what they are doing, Sarah can be in big trouble.  She lacks a real disruptor move and her attacks are WAY too predictable.  (Saying that, I have played a real Sarah-expert and it's a whole different ball game again.  Virtua Fighter is wickedly well-balanced.)

I put a few hundred hours into Virtua Fighter 4 and became pretty damned awesome with Aoi.  You have to fight like you are taking part in an elaborate dance, though, turning your opponents attacks against them.  If you stop practicing for a week, you lose your timing and she becomes impossible to use again.

Sticking with VF, I've also been fairly awesome with Sarah myself.  And Jacky and Lau.  But Pai is the one I go back to if my back is really up against the wall -- she's fast, unpredictable and capable of serious combo damage.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 25, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Blanka, Noob Saibot, Cervantes, Mitsurigu, Chun Li.
> 
> No man can test me with them characters. Detail here why you favour a particular character from each game. I like Cervantes cos he moves in a constant high guard mode. You can get Mitsurugi to do high guard but it is mad button mashing. Kilik is the fannies choice as his staff is well overpowered. Like Zangief who only has that one killer move that kills most of your life. Shit characters




Blanka and Chun Li? Showing yourself up as a N000000000000000000000000000b


----------



## 100% masahiko (Feb 25, 2010)

Streetfighter series is Ryu/Ken.

Though in Streetfighter 2 Turbo, that Asian guy with the red hair who shouts "Justice Fist!!" was pretty awesome.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Streetfighter series is Ryu/Ken.



obviously this is right but everyone fucking uses them so it gets boring.


dave


----------



## kabbes (Feb 25, 2010)

kained&able said:


> obviously this is right but everyone fucking uses them so it gets boring.
> 
> 
> dave


I agree.  Streetfighter is way unbalanced too and Ryu/Ken are totally overpowered.

I used like to try to win in Streetfighter 2 with Vega.  He's horribly underpowered as a rule, which makes him far more satisfying to get a victory with.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 25, 2010)

I was unstoppable with Helena in dead or alive two.  She kicked butt.

Valdo was pretty mental too.


----------



## kained&able (Feb 25, 2010)

The problem with street fighter is beacuse you get the roll the joystick special moves with ken and rye you can whip out fireballs and dragon punches far far more quickly then guile(who i liked playing with) can ever hope to throw a sonic boom.

Brilliant and definitive game, just the controls weren't thought out properly.


dave


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 25, 2010)

kained&able said:


> He wasn't it it was he? He was mortal kombat
> dave



Yes he was in Mortal Kombat, only Link from that list is Soul Calibur - I'm probably missing a comma somewhere in my original post.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 25, 2010)

Kasumi.

I loved that moved where she jumps onto her opponent's face and kicks them in the face a few times.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 25, 2010)

Lili from Tekken VI. She's got some awesome long-chain combos, an unblockable attack, and she's hot...


----------



## Boycey (Feb 25, 2010)

mitsurugi + damascus blade was pretty much unstoppable in soul caliber- all attacks become counters. 

i used to play a mean game of virtua fighter with lion and shun.

best street fighter character was obviously akuma.

tekken is for pussies


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone remember Primal Rage? yeah it was shit but I did love the ape who had a special move that was a fart. Oh and the raptor that was fast and drew nuff blood


----------



## Boycey (Feb 25, 2010)

clayfighters


----------



## kabbes (Feb 25, 2010)

Boycey said:


> mitsurugi + damascus blade was pretty much unstoppable in soul caliber- all attacks become counters.
> 
> i used to play a mean game of virtua fighter with lion and shun.
> 
> ...


Lion in the hands of a good player was a nightmare to play against.  He just poked you to death.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh and once you unlocked him Snoop Dogg is a fucking don. Fight for New York, wicked soundtrack as well.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody with 3 fingers could own with Blanka, I used to much prefer thrashing people with the awesome bat fastard that is E. Honda


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 25, 2010)

hundred-hand slap!


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 25, 2010)

Awesome move


----------



## Boycey (Feb 25, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Lion in the hands of a good player was a nightmare to play against.  He just poked you to death.



the key was in his dodge, in VF2 he was the only character to be able to step around the opponents. after you've mastered that it's just a matter of picking which moves look coolest and will bewilder the most- ducking through their legs and then going in with the jumping uppercut was always fun


----------

